# nilfisk c110 kit good deal at argos



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420188.htm?CMPID=DRT01&_$ja=tsid:29247|cc:|prd:7420188PIPEcat:home+and+garden+%3E+pressure+washers+and+accessories

just incase anyones after one


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

the link dont work mate


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Argos site doesn't allow you to copy the link here. It is a valid address though.


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...and+garden+>+pressure+washers+and+accessories


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a good price.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I actually got mine for £40 when Amazon were selling them at that price. Good PW's.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I got the c120 kit for 82.99, it has enough power to get alot of tar spots off. All the PW`s I have used with less power could not.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

snowz said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...and+garden+>+pressure+washers+and+accessories


Was just looking at this as got nectar points to spend.will it be powerful enough for snow foam?


----------



## bigjay (Oct 19, 2012)

im currently having a good look at these. 

doesnt seem to be much difference between the C110 and the C120...but has any1 experienced use on both?

would the C110 be ok for snowfoam use? as thats the only thing i will be using it for really (and obviously rinsing the snowfoam off)


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Can anyone answer the above questions regarding snowfoam?


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

I use a 110 plenty of power and does foam a good bit of kit prefer it to the yellow thing I had and at that price just do it fella you will not be disappointed


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I used mine the other day and it was great. Bonus too is you can pay with nectar points like i did so effectively cost me 22.50!!! Plus get a fiver voucher for spending over £50 which I used to put to the 3 year warranty cover


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought this kit last week.

The detergent bottle is not really up up to the job for snow foam.

I used kokosnot. Any watered down mix just came out useless.

The picture below shows the result of the kokosnot bottle connected direct to the detergent bottle (100% snot).


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

iPlod999 said:


> I bought this kit last week.
> 
> The detergent bottle is not really up up to the job for snow foam.
> 
> ...


Most supplied detergent bottles are useless and will never give you the results as a dedicated foam lance attachment. The C110 will be great for foaming with a foam lance, just make sure you get the Alto/Kew fitting.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for pointing this out, been on the look out for a pressure washer since the last one broke. Found out only 1 in stock at my local so quick shoot down there in lunch = one pressure washer for me  Just need to wait until new year to order snow foam lance


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

got mine today , looks great ,cant wait to give it a run, may have to invest in a proper snow lance for it but saying that i prefer a wetter mix , its replacing my karcher k2 as my mobile jet washer ,it nice and compact too so will fit easily in the boot with my kit


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep the C110 is more than enough for snowfoam. I use the 110 and its more than powerful enough for home user use.


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've just bought a c110 off eBay. £62 delivered.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

good deal ryan

i saw them at that price on amazon too , i just preferred to pay the extra £7 as argos is right round the corner should anything go wrong with it , for the first month they offer a straight swap for a new one if theres any problems with it , after that i guess its direct through nilfisk but was pleasantly surprised that these machines come with a 2 year gaurentee


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CTR De said:


> good deal ryan
> 
> i saw them at that price on amazon too , i just preferred to pay the extra £7 as argos is right round the corner should anything go wrong with it , for the first month they offer a straight swap for a new one if theres any problems with it , after that i guess its direct through nilfisk but was pleasantly surprised that these machines come with a 2 year gaurentee


I paid for the extra cover so of anything goes wrong they'll just swap it so near the 3 yr mark it might get "accidentally" broken lol


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

danwel said:


> I paid for the extra cover so of anything goes wrong they'll just swap it so near the 3 yr mark it might get "accidentally" broken lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tsubodai said:


>


Terrible I know!!!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

bigjay said:


> im currently having a good look at these.
> 
> doesnt seem to be much difference between the C110 and the C120...but has any1 experienced use on both?
> 
> would the C110 be ok for snowfoam use? as thats the only thing i will be using it for really (and obviously rinsing the snowfoam off)





Curtiz said:


> Can anyone answer the above questions regarding snowfoam?


I too have the c110, its a cracking piece of kit for the money, works excellent with Magifoam & Autobrites Lance. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

danwel said:


> I paid for the extra cover so of anything goes wrong they'll just swap it so near the 3 yr mark it might get "accidentally" broken lol


Hmm, tut tut..


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

There are 2 C110's on the Argos site, one has AUTO in the title and one doesn't. Comparing them the only difference is the one with auto in the title has a lower flow rate. Both on at 69.99 aswell. Which is the one to get?


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

Non-auto

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500002951/partNumber/7420205.htm#pdpProductReviews

Auto

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500002951/partNumber/7420188.htm#pdpProductReviews


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ryan the auto means for cars and bikes as the kit that comes with it is car orientated ie: snow foamer , car spray head , angled head for wheel arches ect , the other kit is a drive and pation kit , patio head ect , you want the auto version


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah, got you. Thanks


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

I was looking for a snow lance for my Halfords pressure washer but seen this thread. My hose is also splitting and will need repaired soon so I think it might be just as cheap to buy this.
Is the snowfoam bottle "good enough" ?
Is the power washer itself good enough ?
Or would you have any other suggestions ?


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Kit but cheaper here.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420188.htm?CMPID=DRT01&_$ja=tsid:29247|cc:|prd:74 20188PIPEcat:home+and+garden+%3E+pressure+washers+ and+accessories


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

im gonna be getting myself an E130

cant wait to see what foam is like through that, my dying karcher is pretty poor


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont think he is using the snowfoam attachment that comes in the argos kit. Has anyone any confirmation that it is good ?


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, I had not read the thread. The snowfoam attachment sounds pretty useless


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

A4Lad said:


> I dont think he is using the snowfoam attachment that comes in the argos kit. Has anyone any confirmation that it is good ?


 It's ok as a mixer bottle but no good as snow foam


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

The guy in the photo uses the standard attachment


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

The guy in the video is me, i was using a snowfoam lance with very cherry.

The Nilfisk 110 is a great power washer for the price, the box mixer bottles ok i use it for applying Demonshine as a drying aid.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

jomo said:


> The guy in the video is me, i was using a snowfoam lance with very cherry.
> 
> The Nilfisk 110 is a great power washer for the price, the box mixer bottles ok i use it for applying Demonshine as a drying aid.


Good shout, gonna try my TW Super Glaze through mine!! Seeing as how I've not got much use for it lol


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

jomo said:


> The guy in the video is me, i was using a snowfoam lance with very cherry.
> 
> The Nilfisk 110 is a great power washer for the price, the box mixer bottles ok i use it for applying Demonshine as a drying aid.


Woop Woop ! Good video matey


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Im still waiting for my ad snow foam lance so had to use the one that came with it , not great at all but did the job ,it wasnt thick at all but better than nothing I suppose


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

I just bought a snow lance in the end lol. After doing a bit of investigation, I found out the my Halfords 2000 pressure washer has alot better performance


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi new on here.

I have one sitting under the Christmas tree together with a Snowfoam lance from Clean Your Car.
My first Pressure washer so can't wait to use it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You'll not be disappointed,it's my first one too


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

my 5th but by far the best , loving all the attachments especially the wheel arch one 

i would definately advise anyone gettting this for snow foam buys the hd lance from the group buy thread as the one that comes with it isnt upto the job tbh but the washer is great and best one ive owned


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Do peope bother with a spare bottle for other products? Was toying with getting one as they're 6.99 from Monza on eBay


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

jomo said:


>


Hi, does anyone know what foam lance... Jomo ...was using on his Nilfisk 110 please, Ive just bought a 110 and want a snow foam lance like that :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

its a hd lance by the look of it , basically the same or similar to the ad hd lance


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

im gutted i bought the patio cleaner set rather then the auto now ! up till i read this thread, didnt realise the auto comes with the right angled nozzle !, otherwise i would have travelled a bit further and bought it at a store which had it in stock !


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

if its still unused then pack it up and take it back for a swap , just say you ordered the wrong one and im sure they would exchange the accessory pack , its a seperate box to the washer anyway


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

CTR De said:


> if its still unused then pack it up and take it back for a swap , just say you ordered the wrong one and im sure they would exchange the accessory pack , its a seperate box to the washer anyway


Thanks for that !


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Just picked the car version one up, might try it out tommorow


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

twozme said:


> Hi, does anyone know what foam lance... Jomo ...was using on his Nilfisk 110 please, Ive just bought a 110 and want a snow foam lance like that :thumb:


I bought it from CYC with 5Lts of very cherry snow foam.


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm new on here and to Detailing World, But what is CYC


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

clean your car

they are a detailing supplier


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Just managed to return mine and will be picking up the auto one tomorrow !


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

twozme said:


> I'm new on here and to Detailing World, But what is CYC


Just Googled it. :thumb:


----------

